# 7 Reasons why you have bad breath



## Gael (Mar 11, 2014)

http://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/blogs/healthy-living/7-reasons-why-bad-breath-191100205.html


----------



## That Guy (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2014)

Gael said:


> http://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/blogs/healthy-living/7-reasons-why-bad-breath-191100205.html



I knew a gal that was the most amazing cook, never measured anything.  And it was always way healthy foods, full of seasoning like garlic etc.  She was beautiful, with great teeth, no dental problems, but her breath could sometimes knock me over.  It had to be the foods.  I eat way more healthy now, but I have the fear that I'm gonna knock people over and although I floss, and brush 3 times a day, still I know things can cause bad-breath that we've eatin, or like the article said "I think" stomach ailments etc.  I'm had a few dates over the years and that is usually the biggest turn off with guys is bad teeth (and I could care if they have false teeth, lots of people can't help bad teeth) but man, it's like if I could'a got past that breath, I might have wanted a second date.  I've never been the type that can tell a stranger their breath is gaggin me.  What's worse is if mine might gag someone elses, google time on how to's on making sure our breath is aok:yuk:


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 11, 2014)

I have full dentures & am fanatic about keeping them & my mouth clean, & never had anyone back up from me, LOL. & never without my trusty box of Altoids.


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> I have full dentures & am fanatic about keeping them & my mouth clean, & never had anyone back up from me, LOL. & never without my trusty box of Altoids.



Because you make the effort to prevent a problem.


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I knew a gal that was the most amazing cook, never measured anything.  And it was always way healthy foods, full of seasoning like garlic etc.  She was beautiful, with great teeth, no dental problems, but her breath could sometimes knock me over.  It had to be the foods.  I eat way more healthy now, but I have the fear that I'm gonna knock people over and although I floss, and brush 3 times a day, still I know things can cause bad-breath that we've eatin, or like the article said "I think" stomach ailments etc.  I'm had a few dates over the years and that is usually the biggest turn off with guys is bad teeth (and I could care if they have false teeth, lots of people can't help bad teeth) but man, it's like if I could'a got past that breath, I might have wanted a second date.  I've never been the type that can tell a stranger their breath is gaggin me.  What's worse is if mine might gag someone elses, google time on how to's on making sure our breath is aok:yuk:



Bad breath is a deal breaker.


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



But what a great guy to invite for a barbeque.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gael said:


> Bad breath is a deal breaker.



It has been for sure, I hate to "throw one back" just because he needs a trip to the dentist though, or something.  The pickins are getting slim


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gael said:


> But what a great guy to invite for a barbeque.



You're right Gael!  Geesh, I might have thrown that one back!  Bratwursts ready in 5 (seconds that is)


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> You're right Gael!  Geesh, I might have thrown that one back!  Bratwursts ready in 5 (seconds that is)



But the kiss would have killed ya!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gael said:


> But the kiss would have killed ya!



Hmm, yeah, geesh been so long forgot there should be some kissin


----------



## Gael (Mar 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hmm, yeah, geesh been so long forgot there should be some kissin



:wow:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gael said:


> :wow:



Ok braggart!:tapfoot:


----------

